# Worth the buy?



## Sluder4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm currently lookign at a Red 2005 dodge neon.5 speed manual. It's got a carbon fiber hood, spolier, tinted windows, premium racing tires, smoke steel rims, premium sound system that has a 5th tire in the trunk. Of course it also has a nose injector and gauge.

I haven't driven it yet but i'm going to look at it agin on sunday.

The guy wants $12,699 for it and it has 31,000 miles on it. The car is the one of my dreams and I can probably get him down to 11k-10k. So heres some picks:


----------



## Valdeam (Nov 24, 2008)

Jesus...I have cars like this try me on the road all the time. 
I would take it and change it around a bit. Looks too riced out. You've already got a good amount of accessories on there so it would be easy to clean it up to look real nice with a little TLC. Those faux metal floormats have gotta go!!

Valdeam


----------



## Sluder4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Ya it was this guys show car and he'll fix'em up then sell'em so I'm need to make it a little less tacky but it's still a little sick tho


----------



## PRSF (Jul 11, 2008)

looks like all show and no go

any work done to the engine, seems all appearance mods, though low mileage so hopefully there won't bee too many mechanical issues

though its a dodge, and a neon, but if its one of your dreams, go for it!

little expensive IMO though im not in touch with what neons go for, especially riced out ones


----------



## M3guy (Nov 19, 2008)

I wouldn't underneath it all it is still a Dodge neon the modern K car. Although the Mileage may make it look tempting you could get a very nice E36 M3 for less than that and it kicks the crap out of that car in every category, except sound system wattage.


----------



## PRSF (Jul 11, 2008)

^
|

however when it comes time to rebuild the trans or anything a like, better have good credit!

similarly with audi's my buddy was looking at getting a used rebuilt trans for his a4, would have cost him 15k bux, so he sold the car lol

gotta have insane amts of doe to play with those expensive imports, might be cheap to buy sometimes but thats about all that is cheap with them....sometimes


----------



## M3guy (Nov 19, 2008)

Well kind sir Audis and BMW's are entirely different animals. The aftermarket diy support for BMW is phenomenal they will sell you entire kits with all the necessary tools and upgraded parts for a reasonable price. Is your friends A4 awd ?


----------



## Birdman87 (Jan 5, 2009)

MMMM, E36...
that is all


----------

